# Laser Hair Removal



## saima1215

Hey ladies! I've heard that laser hair removal is cheaper in the UAE. Is that true? I've been wanting to get it done for some time now but it was way too expensive in NY. Can anyone please advise where to go and some price figures. Thanks!


----------



## thedevil007

I have no idea if its cheaper here, compared to NY, but I have read quite alot of cases in the newspaper about these cosmetic surgeons doing wrong treatment.

Better inquire with a well reputed institute, get public consultation n then only proceed in for treatment


----------

